# Was Kazushi Sakuraba on supplements?



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Any info on that?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think you mean Steroids instead of suppliments.... Everyone in the UFC is taking suppliments. 

Made me laugh when you said he's big for a Japanese person lol, he's a small middleweight! 

For me, i can't see it. Although i wouldn't rule it out, his body type looks the same now as it did 5 years ago, just a little older. And he's not really the type of fighter that taking roids would massivly benefit.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> I think you mean Steroids instead of suppliments.... Everyone in the UFC is taking suppliments.
> 
> *Made me laugh when you said he's big for a Japanese person lol, he's a small middleweight! *
> 
> For me, i can't see it. Although i wouldn't rule it out, his body type looks the same now as it did 5 years ago, just a little older. And he's not really the type of fighter that taking roids would massivly benefit.


Hes not a small middleweight, he just fought fighters who are heavyweight or 205 pounds and thats what made him look small. Watch the first fight between him and Royce Gracie (or just the highlight of it, the fight itself is LONG) and youll see him overpowering him, and Royce is a welterweight.

Compare him to other Japanese top fighters like Aoki, Kawajiri, Hioki, Gomi, Sakurai etc. theyre all small. The only good Japanese fighter comparable to him is Okami

And youre completely wrong about the second part, steroids greatly benefits the catch wrestling style (see Josh Barnett, The Shamrocks, Marquardt etc). Yes in the last 5 years his body didnt improve, but thats when he started to decline. Better check 10 years ago.
War sakuraba


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sakuraba is not big at all for a MW or for a a professional athlete regardless of ethnicity. The guy has never had a physique that would imply steroid use and in fact is quite soft compared to those you listed. While of course I can not proof he has never taken roids I see absolutely nothing to justify making those accusations. Royce was always small and was even chosen to represent the Gracies in the UFC because of the fact he was weaker so overpowering him hardly indicates steroid use, infact most fighters Gracie fought could over power him what Sakuraba had was a direct knowledge of submission grappling which most of Gracie's opponents lacked.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sakuraba is not big at all for a MW or for a a professional athlete regardless of ethnicity. The guy has never had a physique that would imply steroid use and in fact is quite soft compared to those you listed. While of course I can not proof he has never taken roids I see absolutely nothing to justify making those accusations. Royce was always small and was even chosen to represent the Gracies in the UFC because of the fact he was weaker so overpowering him hardly indicates steroid use, infact most fighters Gracie fought could over power him what Sakuraba had was a direct knowledge of submission grappling which most of Gracie's opponents lacked.


Im not accusing him of anything, Im just asking a question that I never saw being asked. Actually, if you search for "Sakuraba steroids" on google you get absolutely no information, other then related to Royce testing positive when he fought him... So im just curious since most other fighters coming from catch wrestling or pro wrestling were heavily using them. Either way he is one of the best technicians in MMA.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is obviously no reason to suspect that he has used them so therefore it is only logical that you would find no information on him in relation to steroid use.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> There is obviously no reason to suspect that he has used them so therefore it is only logical that you would find no information on him in relation to steroid use.


Its just surprising the success that he had with his particular martial art of catch wrestling when most catch wrestlers use steroids (as opposed to bjj)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There are plenty of catch wrestlers especially in the early days of Japanese mma who likely never used steroids. The only examples of catch wrestlers who have tested positive that I can think of are Ken Shamrock and Josh Barnett. Marquardt isn't really a catch wrestler per say. Its tough to define catch wrestling as an art but in general catch wrestlers like top control and typically there transitions and body positioning differ to where they try to make there opponent carry there weight more, they also typically value positioning more than typical BJJ fighters. The lines have become so blurred now though with diffrent schools of BJJ that its practically impossible to single it out in anyones arsenal. G-Sot is a good example of this because although his background is in BJJ his lead blanket style stiffling top game more closely resembles classical catch wrestling than it does the art of Hilo Gracie.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> There are plenty of catch wrestlers especially in the early days of Japanese mma who likely never used steroids. The only examples of catch wrestlers who have tested positive that I can think of are Ken Shamrock and Josh Barnett. Marquardt isn't really a catch wrestler per say. Its tough to define catch wrestling as an art but in general catch wrestlers like top control and typically there transitions and body positioning differ to where they try to make there opponent carry there weight more, they also typically value positioning more than typical BJJ fighters. The lines have become so blurred now though with diffrent schools of BJJ that its practically impossible to single it out in anyones arsenal. *G-Sot is a good example of this because although his background is in BJJ his lead blanket style stiffling top game more closely resembles classical catch wrestling than it does the art of Hilo Gracie*.


If I remember correctly regarding the g-spot (dont remember where he disappears) he learned from Eddie Bravo who teaches BJJ but has a catch wrestling style


----------

